# Finally



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Well,

It took 5 long years to finally draw this Tag and the hunt was an awesome experience to say the least, but here is the final result.

This was camp for a few nights.










Here is my Tom...He's got a 9" beard, 3/4 inch spurs, and a beautiful full fan. Man was I excited when I sealed the deal. Anyway, enjoy the pics.



















Thanks to Ray and Ryan for the company, I had a ball!!!

The guides in camp.










Me and Ryan with the harvest.










My good friend Ray.










SD


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

SWEET!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff, thanks for letting me go. It was alot of fun.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Good job Jeffery.

I know a good turkey taxidermist if you haven't found someone yet. :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow! Beautie 8) 

Tex, youre NOT sending him to who i think you are...are you? -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bird there jeff.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice. Hope I draw next year.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats! Great pics, the camp spot looks great.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Good job Jeff.

Shane


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

I wanna go trukey hunting!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeff,
Nice bird!! 
I leave wednesday for my hunt. I am starting to get excited.


----------

